# Good Pow / Freeride / Carving board?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Outbof those options I'd say the PYL. It's is an aggressive board and if you don't ride it, it'll ride you. That said, you learned on a Canberra 172w. You have the strength the handle it. From the NS's i think you'll get more recs for the Cobra. 

I would also look into the Ride Berzerker. For someone not looking to ride park and wants to do everything else on the mountain it's one of the best boards I've been on.

If you aren't super concerned with switch and get to ride mostly good conditions look into the Jones Flagship too. Super stable and will flaot very well.

It'll be a little more surfy in pow but the best powder focused all mountain/freeride deck I rode this year was the K2 UltraDream. You can definitely turn it super hard and the progressive sidecut grips, but it wont have as much snap out of a hard carve as something with camber. Inherently more stable than something with center reverse though. 

My 3 picks would either be the PYL, Ultra, or Berzerker depending on where I wanted the most performance.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Look into some Lib Tech boards as well. NS is tough to find in Europe and really overpriced I found. Lib had better prices and much better selection. I found a TRS, T. Rice, Attack Banana and a few others at a Quicksilver store here in Prague and good spring prices.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Any specific reason you don't have the NS Raptor on your list? Husband rides a 164one (had a Custom X before). He likes aggressive carving, to straight line wherever sight allows and we've been in a lot of pow this season too: he really likes his Raptor. I've also ridden his Raptor for a day and found it to be an awesome carver. The acceleration in the carve impressed me a lot. You get faster with every new C. Very specific for this deck (as I was told by the NS tent guy). An other nice thing is the dampening: it's still smooth to ride in the afternoon groomers (when my Flagship becomes a rough ride). You CAN take it easy on this deck, but if you want to carve hard and bomb lines, it'll serve. If you're into RC decks anyway, I'd have a look into the Raptor too. 

And the Ride Highlife... it doesn't seem to be popular in this forum :dunno: but husband and me have ridden it at a demo day and we both liked it a lot. Chatter free hard changing speed carving board. 

If you really want to demo some boards, look out for the Saas-Fee Box (in Valais, Switzerland). Its "only" some hrs drive from Val and I was told that it's one of the biggest demo stations in Europe, Sept-Nov. Lot of major brands will have their 2014 decks in different sizes there. Was told that NS will be there too. Would be a nice season opening on glacier weekend trip. I'll be there, still want to demo a Raven in 157 and the Arbor A-Frame 

The homepages are not yet up to date, but look at the links in autumn.
Test de ski et de snowboard - Saas Fee - Saastal and Anmeldung - Snowboardbox.ch // Box & Future Try Veranstaltungen in Sölden, Saas-Fee, Davos & Les Croisettes



OU812 said:


> Look into some Lib Tech boards as well. NS is tough to find in Europe and really overpriced I found. Lib had better prices and much better selection. I found a TRS, T. Rice, Attack Banana and a few others at a Quicksilver store here in Prague and good spring prices.


Two weeks ago, I've been at a demo weekend here (Switzerland) with a NS tent and I know two shops who sell them. Not a problem to get them here...


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Neni, really? You're lucky, because in my experience Never Summer is like a unicorn around here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Neni, really? You're lucky, because in my experience Never Summer is like a unicorn around here.


they're really quite common here  my unicorn is the Venture Zephyr. Don't even know where to buy them let alone to test one.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm happy with my Lib TRS purchase but was looking at NS initially. I tracked down some NS boards here but they were an arm and a leg. Burton is very popular here, nothing new there. Seen some GNU boards, Nitro, Nidecker, Volkl, Atomic but Never Summer only online and selection is really scarce.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree with Neni about the NS Raptor. You seem to be at the skill level to handle a stiff board like that. Also, check out the Nidecker Megalight and Ultralight. These boards are sick and they excel in the riding you described. Fair warning, the Nideckers are expensive and difficult to find. I have the Ultralight and I love it. Good luck


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

at your weight i would go a bit shorter than a 171...if you are on a wide anyway i think you can get plenty of float out of a 163-165W and you will find you can whip it around in the pow better, and still not lose hold on the groomed

look at the K2 Slayblade too, as an option..havent ridden it myself, but ive flexed enough boards to tell that thing is badass


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

The Slayblade IS badass. Maybe a little TOO badass for what he wants. I've been riding one for the last 2 1/2 seasons, and it's a beast! (in a good way) 

I've actually been looking for something a lot like what the OP is describing, for those days when I don't quite have it in me to tame the 'blade. Though I haven't ridden either board, my research has me leaning towards 2 of Nivek's suggestions: the Ultra Dream or the Berzerker


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all, apologies for my delayed reply, I've had trouble with my net connection here in Val and getting things like that fixed here seems to move very slowly!

Thanks very much for all your help and suggestions.



> I would also look into the Ride Berzerker. For someone not looking to ride park and wants to do everything else on the mountain it's one of the best boards I've been on.


Thanks Nivek. I have ready that the Berzerker is similar to the Highlife (suggested by neni), though the Highlife is lighter and their "higher end" version. Is this the case? I only ask as I will only buy one board for a while, and am happy to spend a bit extra to get the right one. I have seen some good reviews for this, but have also read its a board that needs to be pushed hard to be fun?



> It'll be a little more surfy in pow but the best powder focused all mountain/freeride deck I rode this year was the K2 UltraDream.


This definitely looks like one to add to the shortlist. Thanks



> Look into some Lib Tech boards as well.


I was looking in to the T. Rice, but once again worried that this is a little too aggressive?



> Any specific reason you don't have the NS Raptor on your list?


I had looked into the Raptor as well (and Jones Flagship for that matter), but from what I have read, it is not a playful board, and hard work to ride slowly. I will be riding with piste-only friends from time to time at lower levels than me, and like to muck around with jumps on and off the piste as well which tend not to be at high speeds, so am a bit worried about boards that have to be ridden hard and fast the whole time to be enjoyable. I would include Highlife/Berzerker and T.Rice in that category as well based only on peoples reviews on sites like this. I also love to ride through the trees so the board does need to be able to turn well (I know an aggressive board doesn't preclude this, but as I understand it as the stiffness does up, it generally gets harder to make the tight turns).



> Also, check out the Nidecker Megalight


Thanks Mpjames, I hadn't heard of that board, but have looked it up, it does seem to get quite a good rap! Will add it to the list. Thanks!



> at your weight i would go a bit shorter than a 171...if you are on a wide anyway i think you can get plenty of float out of a 163-165W and you will find you can whip it around in the pow better, and still not lose hold on the groomed


Thanks for the advice! I know the 172W is definitely too big for me, if only I knew it at the time, learning to board might have been less painful  As you said I am looking for something in the 161-165W range depending on the board.



> look at the K2 Slayblade too, as an option..havent ridden it myself, but ive flexed enough boards to tell that thing is badass


I think that may be a little too extreme for what I'm after  Thanks though

I was worried about boards being a little too aggressive, but given most of the suggestions here (correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the Raptor, Highlife/Berzerker, Jones Flagship are at a similar level of aggression), I'm beginning to think I'm just being too conservative?
@neni: you said it was possible to take it easy on the Raptor, but is it fun, or at least not too much like hard work? It appears the 2014 Raptor is a couple of notches up the stiffness and dampness scale from 2013 as well just to confuse the matter further.
Any comments on the other boards of similar aggression still being fun at slower speeds? Also the ability to get tight in the trees is important.



> If you really want to demo some boards, look out for the Saas-Fee Box (in Valais, Switzerland). Its "only" some hrs drive from Val and I was told that it's one of the biggest demo stations in Europe, Sept-Nov. Lot of major brands will have their 2014 decks in different sizes there. Was told that NS will be there too. Would be a nice season opening on glacier weekend trip. I'll be there, still want to demo a Raven in 157 and the Arbor A-Frame


Wow, a big thanks for that info neni! A long weekend in Switzerland in Oct/Nov really seems like it could be the answer  It seems a lot of the brands mentioned in this thread so far will be in attendance except unfortunately YES and Jones, (NS is not listed either, though hopefully will be added once the site is updated next year?). I guess there is really no better way to inform myself than ride these bad boys, and it seems there is actually a place to do that in Europe! I'll make sure to add the Ultradream and Megalight to my list to test... now if only I had the patience to wait 6 months


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

Dammit, just found a Raptor 165X 30% off, Jones Flagship 164 18% Off, and a Nidecker Megalight 163XL for 38% off (still the most expensive though!) at a UK site. The temptation is killing me!

If I were to get a Raptor, would you recommend the 161X or the 165X given my stats (6"6/198cm, 210 pounds/95kg, Size US12 (29.5cm) boot)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if it were me, the 161, since its a W anyway you'll still float good enough, snappier for the chutes and such...close call though, personally id want the maneuverability over float


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

33AndAThird said:


> Thanks Nivek. I have ready that the Berzerker is similar to the Highlife (suggested by neni), though the Highlife is lighter and their "higher end" version. Is this the case? I only ask as I will only buy one board for a while, and am happy to spend a bit extra to get the right one. I have seen some good reviews for this, but have also read its a board that needs to be pushed hard to be fun?


Berzerker and Highlife have very similar shaper, but ride quite differently because of the difference in flex. Highlife is much stiffer and much less fun and playful. Berzerker does not need to be ridden nearly as aggressively and will do better in tree and when messing around. 
Extra technology in the Highlife makes no discernible difference. Berzerker is just the better board all around - it does pretty much everything the Highlife does and a bunch of things the Highlife does not (or not well). It is more than enough board for 99.0% of people - it is not Jake Blauvelt's pro-model for nothing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Highlife seems to me to be a real turd. My buddy has one....I don't even think HE likes it.... 2 stage rocker and he has to move his bindings back all crazy just to float in pow...

My tiny Proto floats my fattass in deep ass poo center stance. Get something that works!


----------



## Super D (Mar 25, 2013)

I got myself a Salomon Sabotage, and my son a Nitro Demand. 

Seem like pretty decent all-around boards for freeriding and park, and some pow?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

33AndAThird said:


> Dammit, just found a Raptor 165X 30% off, Jones Flagship 164 18% Off, and a Nidecker Megalight 163XL for 38% off (still the most expensive though!) at a UK site. The temptation is killing me!
> 
> If I were to get a Raptor, would you recommend the 161X or the 165X given my stats (6"6/198cm, 210 pounds/95kg, Size US12 (29.5cm) boot)


Dont take the Flagship. This is no playful board, its more fun the faster you go. But the Raptor 2013 offers some playfulness and the dampening allows to take it easy. I see hubby riding it switch through moguls (those moments when I'm torn between admiration and hate :laugh hitting natural jumps and slashing tight turns in trees. Hes 85kg and floats fine with the 164 through the deep (been to 40cm).


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

> Berzerker and Highlife have very similar shaper, but ride quite differently because of the difference in flex. Highlife is much stiffer and much less fun and playful. Berzerker does not need to be ridden nearly as aggressively and will do better in tree and when messing around.
> Extra technology in the Highlife makes no discernible difference. Berzerker is just the better board all around - it does pretty much everything the Highlife does and a bunch of things the Highlife does not (or not well). It is more than enough board for 99.0% of people - it is not Jake Blauvelt's pro-model for nothing.


Thanks for the info hktrdr, looks like the Berzerker would be more the board I'd be after over the highlife after all.



> Dont take the Flagship. This is no playful board, its more fun the faster you go. But the Raptor 2013 offers some playfulness and the dampening allows to take it easy. I see hubby riding it switch through moguls (those moments when I'm torn between admiration and hate ) hitting natural jumps and slashing tight turns in trees. Hes 85kg and floats fine with the 164 through the deep (been to 40cm).


neni, you are seriously making me consider grabbing this 2013 Raptor!  I worry that with the changes to 2014 it will be too aggressive, but from your comments the 2013 sounds the business!


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

That Raptor on sale sounds perfect for you, it really is a great board. Everyone that owns one loves it. After the Mega, the Raptor would be my choice. You are already a experienced rider, you will be able to grow into the Raptors full abilities . Good luck.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

33AndAThird said:


> I was worried about boards being a little too aggressive, but given most of the suggestions here (correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the Raptor, Highlife/Berzerker, Jones Flagship are at a similar level of aggression), I'm beginning to think I'm just being too conservative?


Sorry, I missed this question... Yes, the Raptor is an aggressive board, but not in the same class as the Highlife and Flagship. Husband and me were both riding these three boards (can't comment on the other models mentioned). We are agreed that the later two are significantly stiffer and big fun to carve on perfect groomers but absolutely no fun in moguls. You can blame me for being too light or not experienced enough to ride such boards in such terrain, but he's an expert and had the right weight for these lengths.
Since he has ridden my Flagship he was torn to get one too, for it being more aggressive than the Raptor. But after riding his Raptor this weekend in spring mogul runs lasting 1000 vertical meters, he was again very stoked with his Raptor for being so easy to turn tightly in such condituons. 
When I was on the Raptor, I really could take it easy = ride straight over all the afternoon chopped up groomer with almost straight legs. The dampening of the board swallowed most of the unevenness. Never possible with the Flagship. It would buck you off. You can take it easy on the Flagship if you straight line or in pow 
If I'd be into RC profiles (I'm not!), I would have got a small Raptor for me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

33AndAThird said:


> Thanks for the advice! I know the 172W is definitely too big for me, if only I knew it at the time, learning to board might have been less painful  As you said I am looking for something in the 161-165W range depending on the board.


Based soley on your height, the 172 is actually about right. I'm 5'6" 175 lb and ride a 160 regularly. Anything shorter than that feels sketchy to me now. That said, based on your weight something in the 165-168 range seems a little better.

I don't know what board prices are like in Europe, but I got a Virus Avalanche FLP AFT from Germany and it was 1100 Euro incl VAT. I know that's spendy but I'm assuming you wouldn't have to pay the customs duty that I had to pay to get it into Canada.

It is a really solid freeride AND carving deck. But again, not cheap...


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

> That Raptor on sale sounds perfect for you, it really is a great board. Everyone that owns one loves it. After the Mega, the Raptor would be my choice. You are already a experienced rider, you will be able to grow into the Raptors full abilities . Good luck.





> When I was on the Raptor, I really could take it easy = ride straight over all the afternoon chopped up groomer with almost straight legs. The dampening of the board swallowed most of the unevenness. Never possible with the Flagship. It would buck you off. You can take it easy on the Flagship if you straight line or in pow
> If I'd be into RC profiles (I'm not!), I would have got a small Raptor for me.


Well you've just about convinced me to pull the trigger on this 165W 2013 Raptor on sale. The only lingering doubt now is that I can also get a Nidecker Megalight Camrock 163W for only a little bit more. 

I guess the question is then do I want a tapered board or a non-tapered board? I've never ridden a tapered board. I assume the Megalight would be better and surfier in pow, and the raptor the better carver and piste board? How much better / more fun are the tapered boards in pow?


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Im biased in my recommendation for the Megalight, I own the Ultralight which is exactly the same shape. As much as I'd like to say buy the Mega, I think 163 is too small for you. Im 6'2" and I ride the 167XL and I can put that board wherever I want. Though it is tapered, both Mega/Ultra dominate not only powder but groomers as well, it is a very versatile board. If you could score a 167 you would own one sick and very rare board. If you see one in person you will also see how beautifully made those boards are. Hope this helps.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I really like my Pick Your Line, but you need to be a darn good rider for it to perform to its maximum potential. Not quite there yet.


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

OK, you guys convinced me to pull the trigger on a board sight unseen. I figured the end of season sales plus the cost of going to Switzerland for a board demo weekend was enough of an incentive to just go for it now.

In the end I took into account your comments Mpjames09 that the 163XL Megalight might not be big enough for me, the fact that even though it had a bigger discount it was still more expensive, the fact that it was actually last seasons board (2012) rather than 2013, and the fact that I love the 2013 Raptor's graphics so much (normally I wouldn't let graphics affect my decision, but when all else is equal, why not), so I bought the 2013 Raptor at a big discount.

It'll be here in a few days and I'll let you know how it rides with my new Flux SF45s. Very excited!

Thanks for your feedback and suggestions all, really appreciate it.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats, you now own a great do it all snowboard, you won't be disappointed. There's good reason why it's so popular. BTW graphics play a big part for me, my board has to look and ride bad ass. Happy riding


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:yahoo: 
Will you be able to still ride it this season? Very curious on your impressions!


----------



## 33AndAThird (Apr 7, 2013)

> Congrats, you now own a great do it all snowboard, you won't be disappointed. There's good reason why it's so popular. BTW graphics play a big part for me, my board has to look and ride bad ass. Happy riding


Thanks mate!!



> Will you be able to still ride it this season? Very curious on your impressions!


I should be able to if it gets here in time, I'm in Val till the 26th, and it should arrive "early next week". which means I should get at least a couple of days (well morning runs up the Glacier before it all turns to slush!) on the board before I leave. I'll be sure to post my impressions once it gets here. Can't wait!


----------

